

HTML5 Lost, Facebook remake Android app Natively - ricksta
http://lifehacker.com/5968288/the-new-facebook-for-android-has-been-rebuilt-from-scratch-is-twice-as-fast

======
RRRA
FUD title, HTML5 is getting better and better and just need embedded platforms
to support it's API natively on the bare metal.

